# spray for mites



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, you think this spray will be ok to be used preventive for body mites?

GALY ECO SPRAY

COMPOSITION
100 ml product contain:
Cinerariaefolium Chrysanthemum flowers extract (min. 50% pyrethrins) .................................... 0 06 g
Other ingredients: propylene glycol, diethylene glycol monoethyl ether, isopropyl alcohol, butylated hydroxyanisole, butylated hydroxytoluene.

ACTION
Galy ECO SPRAY contains pyrethrins, pyrethroids natural biodegradable, non toxic action for the birds, but acting removal-disposal insects and mites. Through quick action, the product stops the theft of the body, reduces stress and improves the general health of the birds.

TARGET SPECIES
Poultry (chickens, turkeys, geese, ducks, guinea fowl), pigeons, cage birds.

INDICATIONS
It is recommended for skin maintenance and removal, eliminating infestation insects and mites (ticks, fleas and lice), both adult forms and in different larval stages.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

The use of these sprays is not advisable as the content of the product can be ingested by the pet bird during the misting (and be detrimental to the bird's airways) and even while preening the feathers that have been wet by this product. The eye area can also be irritated if the product comes into contact with the eyes during the misting.

The safest and most effective way to have a bird treated for mites, whether it's for prevention or while being infested is by getting a spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product on the back of the neck and directly into the skin.


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

So Ivermectin 1% spot-on would be better?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, Ivermectin Spot-on Treatment is a much better choice as a treatment for mites.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html*


----------

